# Short-term spouse visa



## Hughton

I have a complicated question.

I am British, my wife is Japanese. We reside in the UK, wife has permanent UK spouse visa. We have 3 children.

We would like to live in Japan for 6 months (no more due to UK spouse visa restrictions). Is it possible for a Japanese national with permanent residency abroad to obtain residency back in Japan, to allow for foreign spouse to obtain short term residence visa (1 year)?

Complicated I know, but as spouse visas are now being issued, and tourists are banned this seems like a possible route in.

Any advise would be very welcome.


----------



## Xelchan

It looks like the answer is yes. From the link below, it seems contacting the nearest Japanese consulate/embassy might be your best bet to get all the proper paperwork done.

https://www.mofa.go.jp/j_info/visit/visa/long/visa10.html

I don’t know how long it’ll take to get. At least here, the visa processing in Japan has been much slower than usual. So, it will probably be towards the outer limits of the time deadline. So it might be months before it is processed.


----------

